# Kentucky Blue Grass-Bewitched-Midnight



## Patiently waiting (Jun 24, 2019)

I know I'm not going to win the Lawn of the day/month/year award just yet, but I  would love some advice. I live in Wisconsin and planted KBG (Bewitched and Midnight Cultivar). It's been 45 days and the grass is at a standstill. In fact, it's only a quarter inch high and the weeds are taking over. I'm not sure what to do or if I should do nothing at all but sit and wait. The temperatures have been between 60-70 degrees and this week will be topping at around 87 degrees for 6 days straight. I water 3 times a day. I did buy some "Tenacity" today in the hopes I can knock the weeds out as soon as I can mow the lawn at least 3 times. But, at the rate of growth, I'm concerned. Any thoughts?


----------



## gm560 (Feb 22, 2018)

Tenacity is the way to go. Has it been 45 days since seed down? Or since germination? If the former, you should be good to go on the Tenacity. Would be better to spray before you mow those weeds down. More herbicide on the leaves will help get it into the plants, and therefore better results.


----------



## Patiently waiting (Jun 24, 2019)

gm560 said:


> Tenacity is the way to go. Has it been 45 days since seed down? Or since germination? If the former, you should be good to go on the Tenacity. Would be better to spray before you mow those weeds down. More herbicide on the leaves will help get it into the plants, and therefore better results.


Thank You. Yes, the seed was sown 45 days ago and germinated about 3 weeks ago. My only question is, if i apply the Tenacity and I want to fill the bare spots in August will its pre-emergent properties prevent the new seed from germinating?


----------



## Pete1313 (May 3, 2017)

Patiently waiting said:


> Thank You. Yes, the seed was sown 45 days ago and germinated about 3 weeks ago. My only question is, if i apply the Tenacity and I want to fill the bare spots in August will its pre-emergent properties prevent the new seed from germinating?


Tenacity will not prevent KBG seeds from germinating. It is actually recommended to put it down right at seed down, just after you have sown the KBG seeds, to prevent weeds from germinating.


----------



## SNOWBOB11 (Aug 31, 2017)

Have you applied any fast release nitrogen? Spring seeding is a bit different than fall but I think some N might help get the grass growing.


----------



## Mattsbay_18 (Aug 3, 2018)

I second the nitrogen applications. Spoon feed with urea. I found that the Scott's Whiz spreader works best for this type of application. Keep the water flowing. Especially leading into the hot months of summer. GL


----------



## LawnPilot (Jun 17, 2019)

midnight blue is taking forever for me. I planted some in early April and it's barely high enough to mow. I'm sure it will be worth it, but it really should be called all night blue because it takes so long.


----------



## LawnSolo (Jul 17, 2018)

Use this https://www.lowes.com/pd/Scotts-Starter-Plus-Weed-Preventer-21-52-lb-5000-sq-ft-21-22-4-Lawn-Starter/4005779










It's wonderful for new seeds plus it has Tenacity (Mesotrione) which goes gentle on new grass.


----------



## Patiently waiting (Jun 24, 2019)

LawnPilot said:


> midnight blue is taking forever for me. I planted some in early April and it's barely high enough to mow. I'm sure it will be worth it, but it really should be called all night blue because it takes so long.


LOL. Or, "Dark Side of the Moon". It really is taking forever. I live in a Home Owners Association and the natives are getting restless and wondering when I'm going to control the weed population. I told them to be patient and stop being so nosey. There's new construction around here that looks worse than my yard. Passive Snoopes. In the meantime, I'm going to water the hell out of it and wait for it to get through the pout stage and then add tenacity or the 2 in 1 formula LanwSolo mentioned. Good Luck with your Moonlight Madness.


----------



## Patiently waiting (Jun 24, 2019)

LawnSolo said:


> Use this https://www.lowes.com/pd/Scotts-Starter-Plus-Weed-Preventer-21-52-lb-5000-sq-ft-21-22-4-Lawn-Starter/4005779
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thank you for the info my friend. I wish i had a Lowes here with that. Our Home Depot or Menards doesn't carry that particular kind. I will go to Lowes in another town and pick it up for when i patch during August. Thanks Again


----------



## wtodd_h (Jun 16, 2018)

@Patiently waiting I don't want to hijack your post, but myself and others are going through the same experience. You can see what I am up against in this post Bewitched KBG Day 28 Advice. I just wanted to let you know that you're not alone.

Personally, I would apply the tenacity now and not wait through the pout stage. My lawn has a N deficiency and second that advice as well. I was reading the IntegraTurf technical data sheet on Bewitched KBG. It states under fertility *"for optimum turf performance, approximately one net pound of N/1000 square feet for each month of the growing season"*. I'm trying to source Safer Brand Ringer 9-0-2 or Purely Organic Products 10-0-2 lawn fertilizer for an application on 6/30. Someone also mentioned too much N can result in fungus.


----------



## gm560 (Feb 22, 2018)

LawnSolo said:


> Use this https://www.lowes.com/pd/Scotts-Starter-Plus-Weed-Preventer-21-52-lb-5000-sq-ft-21-22-4-Lawn-Starter/4005779
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I don't think that would kill the existing weeds very well. It is granular and intended as a pre-em. It would have been a good option at seed down, but at this point I would spray the Mesotrione.


----------



## Patiently waiting (Jun 24, 2019)

gm560 said:


> LawnSolo said:
> 
> 
> > Use this https://www.lowes.com/pd/Scotts-Starter-Plus-Weed-Preventer-21-52-lb-5000-sq-ft-21-22-4-Lawn-Starter/4005779
> ...


you are so right!!! Thank You for your help. This is like a science experiment. Here's my thoughts. If I spray the tenacity now and you can see a white spot from space, I can always redo this during the fall.


----------



## LawnSolo (Jul 17, 2018)

gm560 said:


> LawnSolo said:
> 
> 
> > Use this https://www.lowes.com/pd/Scotts-Starter-Plus-Weed-Preventer-21-52-lb-5000-sq-ft-21-22-4-Lawn-Starter/4005779
> ...


Actually, it works pretty well. I use it every year however Yes, will always be better to apply Tenacity if you want to go more focus on weed killing.


----------



## Patiently waiting (Jun 24, 2019)

Well the waiting paid off. KBG gave me a scare but it has a mind of its own for a reason. After pulling weeds, adding nitrogen and amendments according to my soil test, walking around with shoe aerators to loosen the compacted soil and using tenacity; this is the result. Planted late May. Thank you everyone for advice. This site deserves a golden globe!!! Winter will kill off the remaining weeds and I'll apply a pre emergent in spring. Should look lush for its first full season.


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

That looks great. I think you should spray prodiamine now at a 3month rate (winter weeds). Then in spring again to avoid crabgrass.


----------



## Patiently waiting (Jun 24, 2019)

@g-man Is it ok to apply the prodiamine when the grass is only 4 months old? I have a one gallon spray tank and want to make sure if I do apply, I get the measurements right for 900 square feet.


----------

